# Pid my classic



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

After having the Verona "off the road" while finding problem and ordering part I used the trusty Gaggia Classic to keep coffeefied.

I thought it about time a fitted a Mr Shades PID to improve temperature stability and go the whole hog and mod the steam as well.

Had a couple of small hiccups but all went well with Adrian's assistance and now fitted and up and running.

The difference with a stable / adjustable brew temperature is amazing, I just wish I had installed the PID when I was first using the machine (pre Verona).

I did not have any difficulty steaming milk pre PID but the addition of the PID provides considerably more steam continuity/ stability.

If you have a Classic and considering fitting a PID No question GO FOR IT. This will stave off "upgradeitis" for a good while.Saving ££££


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for your post Frank - I've always maintained that the PID is the biggest and best single mod that you can do to a Classic - and my Classic often produces some great shots (it has quite a few mods!) and often better shots than my Izzo Duetto that cost 10 times as much....

Nice bracket by the way, that's a great mounting location!


----------

